# fountain pen ink drop shipper



## ctwxlvr (Oct 19, 2008)

We looking for a fountain pen/any refill retailer/distro that would be willing to drop ship to customers.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 20, 2008)

Are you just looking for someone who will mail ink sales to a customer?  Is this with your sold pens, or just somewhere you can buy ink and have it mailed to you directly?  If the later, there are LOTS of places for this.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Oct 20, 2008)

We are looking for the ones that will ship ink and refills to our customers, I have had too many bottles of ink go bad recently, not sure why turned in to "gell" real thick and not usable,  several full unopened bottles about 6 months old (in my ownership).


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 20, 2008)

That is just strange!  

It depends on what ink you are using.  The most common would be Noodlers & Private Reserve.  Below are my top two ink sellers online.  Also there is a guy on e-bay (Greenmountian something or another who is really good)

I highly recomend James at Pear Tree Pens
http://www.peartreepens.com/ 

Pendemonium is awesome, but as of late they are sold out of almost all the Noodlers!  They are getting a shipment in November though.  They sell a lot of other inks too!
http://www.pendemonium.com/


----------



## amosfella (Oct 20, 2008)

Has anyone done a review of fountain pen ink manufacturers and see what are the better inks??  I curious about what some of the better ones are.  I have only used watermans.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 20, 2008)

Can of worms there, can of worms....

Over on the Fountain Pen Network, there is a forum dedicated to ink, but you will have such a huge range of opinion. Pens, (Modern & Vintage) nib size, paper used, and many more things can change so much of what one thinks of an ink. I have pens that "came alive" with the right ink in the pen. Take my Sheaffer's Statesman touchdown filler. I had a few inks in the pen and the pen always wrote "wet". One day I received a sample of one of the inks that the FP Network had Nathan at Noodlers create. The ink was the Dumas "Tulipe Noire" (Black Tulip, created after the novel by Dumas) Well that ink just changed the pen day and night! This could be seen as a dry ink with flow issues in another pen.

I have had good luck with many Noodlers, I love the Visconti inks and the Pelikan inks behave very well. Many users swear by the Watermas ink as a very safe ink. There are many people who love Private Reserve, I, I find it too saturated for my taste.

If you ever get a chance to try a really cool ink, buy a bottle of Noodlers Violet Vote (Formerly Iraqi Indigo) it goes on a darker blue and dries a "dusty blue-purple" color that is awesome! I have this ink in a Parker Vacumatic and it is heavenly!

So, in a nutshell... There is no right answer, there are so many things that can go into it, and you just cannot really rate them. Sure, you can say “Pen A” worked like this on this paper when used by this writer, however you may never be able to achieve the same results. My wife, for example, has a very light hand and has problems finding a pen that will not skip where I use the same pen all day long and it will never skip once!

If you want to try something new, drop me a PM and I will let you know what I have in my collection and could send you a sample to try out.


----------

